# Rejects?????



## cd18524 (Jan 17, 2007)

I consider myself to be a perfectionist.  Of course, my wife has a different word for it.
What do you do with a finished pen that doesn't meet your standards?


----------



## pete00 (Jan 17, 2007)

I picked other, although i could have picked 1
I carry some of my "not perfect pens in my eyes" with me.

I'll show them to folks and say something like "this pen is not good enough for me to sell to you. The ones i'll make for you are much better". 

Most of the time after i point out the "flaws" the reaction is "well it looks good to me, or i dont see anything wrong with it."

At that point they cant wait to see the pen/item you make for them.

I believe i stole this idea from someone here.......


----------



## JasonF (Jan 17, 2007)

I keep them and boy do I have a lot of pens to choose from! []

Pete, I like the explination, think I might steal it too.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2007)

I didn't vote but am leaning toward Give Away; some I keep and some I give away.
Several given away pens have resulted in sales!
People don't see our craftsmanship flaws as much as we do--unless they also
make sawdust. []

- G -


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 17, 2007)

I either carry them around and sell them to people when they comment on them or wait until I have ten or so and then I take them to work and sell them at a discounted price. I did that right before Christmas, not only did I sell all of them but I got six orders for good sets.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, if I kept all my "Not Perfect" pens, I wouldn't have any to sell. []

I am also a perfectionist. But I've learned to work around that. You just have to overlook your perfection and do the best that you can.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 17, 2007)

I am not a perfectionist but I do work at improving.  Pens that do not meet my standards at the time I either 1) keep to myself, or 2) donate them to www.neediestkids.org to be used exclusively by the children. A needy child appreciates any nice, though imperfect, pen.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 17, 2007)

I voted "Other" I will continue to try to salvage them, up to and including turning the wood off the tubes and starting over, If I damage the components (i.e. transmissions) I'll replace them.  If I damage a part that cannot be replaced, well ........ there is a drawer for the rest.
Lou, never heard of that group before, I'll have to consider that in the future, thanks for the link.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 17, 2007)

While I chose #1, I also recycle the parts on occasion.  It depends on the kit.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 17, 2007)

If the flaw can be fixed, I fix it.  If it can't, the wood gets turned off and I start over.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 17, 2007)

ALL of my pens meet my standards.
I just have to keep lowering them to suit each pen[]

If it's really junk, I will strip it down and even to the tubes.
On rubbish wooden pens, I practice my finishes down to the tubes.
I seem to spend a lot of time practicing[!]


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 17, 2007)

I chose other as I will redo it.


----------



## txbob (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I am not a perfectionist but I do work at improving.  Pens that do not meet my standards at the time I either 1) keep to myself, or 2) donate them to www.neediestkids.org to be used exclusively by the children. A needy child appreciates any nice, though imperfect, pen.



Hey Lou,

That's a neat organization. I think I'll send them a few pens.

Thanks for telling me about it,

txbob


----------



## JimGo (Jan 17, 2007)

I give them away to the FPP, or to relatives/friends.


----------



## panini (Jan 17, 2007)

I chose Other...cos' if it didn't out to my satisfaction, "colourful metaphors" are recited...The wife asks "What's wrong?" then she says "I'll use it...[][]"


----------



## Tanner (Jan 18, 2007)

Major perfectionist here.  I keep working at it until it meets my current standards.  Understand though that my perfect pen would probably not stack up to most pens all of you make.  If the finish isn't just right, I grind it off and start over.  Later tonight, will be the third night working on a denim pen that the finish just is not working out.  Very faint dull spot close to the tip that does not want to go away. I'm thinking the heat of that lower barrel is keeping the CA from curing all the way.  I should just chill out and give to the kidâ€™s organization that Lou brought up.


----------



## BobNashvillega (Jan 18, 2007)

I pick other, but I like what skiprat said "ALL of my pens meet my standards.
I just have to keep lowering them to suit each pen" []but really I usually try to rework them.


----------



## kghinsr (Jan 18, 2007)

I also picked other BECAUSE when I go to a show I have used the not so good as a demo for people to write with. At the last show a lady walked up and said I like the demo. I pointed out the flaw and she said whats your point I said SOLD I did discount the price though.


----------



## keithz (Jan 18, 2007)

Scrap it.  Take it apart and reuse the kit, saving the failed part as a reminder of what not to do.  Do anything with it besides keep it as a complete pen.  Above all, never, never, never allow anyone to have it.

I will only allow my best work to go out.  I wouldn't be able to sleep knowing I had subjected someone to something I didn't think was my best work.

keithz


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keithz_
> <br />.....I will only allow my best work to go out.  I wouldn't be able to sleep knowing I had subjected someone to something I didn't think was my best work.



I understand this point of view but don't fully agree with it.  I carry my rejects(unless they are really bad) and if someone makes an appreciative comment, I give them the pen with an explanation that it is a "second."  Chances are that though it is a reject to me, it is the nicest pen the recipient has ever possessed and will be treasured for a long time.  Why deny folks a treasure that they might not otherwise be able or willing to afford?

I've read stories about famous artists doing dinky little sketches on cocktail napkins for a friend.  It was probably of relatively little consequence to the artist; but an immeasurable treasure to the new owner.  Not that I'm comparing my/our work with a Picasso; but I think you get the idea.....there is value in those rejects even though they be not perfect in the eyes of the maker.


----------



## emackrell (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br /> Pens that do not meet my standards at the time I either 1) keep to myself, or 2) donate them to www.neediestkids.org to be used exclusively by the children.



Hadn't heard of that organization, Lou.  Thanks for posting the link!

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## stevers (Jan 21, 2007)

Would have to be a combination of "keep it for myself" and "scrap it". Or just throw it in a drawer.


----------

